# Sonic 110 mit Acera-Schaltung upgraden auf 1x11-Schaltung?



## Baryon (3. September 2018)

Hallo Community.
vor einem Jahr habe ich aus Budget-Gründen ein Carver Sonic 110 mit Acera-Schaltung gekauft.

Es stellte sich im Laufe der Benutzung jedoch unvorhergesehen heraus, dass ich im Jahr 4000+ km fahre.

Auf Grund des großen Versatzes des rechten Beins durch das Dreifach-Ritzel bekomme nun Knieprobleme. Daher möchte ich auf eine 2x11-, besser noch 1x11-Schaltung wechseln.

Gibt es kompatible Schaltungen, bzw. habt Ihr einen Tipp welche Schaltung für meine Rahmenbedingungen geeignet sein könnte?
Ich bin handwerklich versiert, musste aber bisher noch nicht viel am Rad machen, Carver hat sich da als überraschend hochwertig erwiesen!

LG Baryon


----------



## Baryon (4. September 2018)

Thema kann geschlossen werden!

@on any sunday hat mir hier weitergeholfen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1x11-umbau-cube-stereo-2015.863755/#post-15464782


Danke.

LG Baryon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

